# Antique Yarn Bowl- if anyone's interested



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Just in case anyone is looking, there is this absolutely beautiful antique yarn bowl on Craig's List here in Missoula, Mt. You should look at it- here goes http://missoula.craigslist.org/atq/3821989848.html


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

puckfouse said:


> Just in case anyone is looking, there is this absolutely beautiful antique yarn bowl on Craig's List here in Missoula, Mt. You should look at it- here goes http://missoula.craigslist.org/atq/3821989848.html[/quote
> 
> Wow, that is gorgeous, too expensive for my budget,I've seen salad bowls like that- on a stand, maybe it was someone's salad bowl, lol. really, it is beautiful
> 
> :-D


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> puckfouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case anyone is looking, there is this absolutely beautiful antique yarn bowl on Craig's List here in Missoula, Mt. You should look at it- here goes http://missoula.craigslist.org/atq/3821989848.html[/quote
> ...


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

It's way too expensive for me too- but so neat to see...


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

The turned bamboo legs makes me suspicious. Artisans back then didn't use bamboo..or have it available to use.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

montgal said:


> The turned bamboo legs makes me suspicious. Artisans back then didn't use bamboo..or have it available to use.


Maybe by 'antique' the seller might have meant it dates back to the 60s? Besides the unlikelihood of availability of bamboo in North America in the early 1800s, such salad bowls were _very_ popular in the late 1960s. It was the start of the Hippie Era, people turning en masse to vegetarian diets and stressing fresh salads as actual meals. If the seller were to say it was from a hippie commune, it would be more believable.

What I'd really like to know is just why the seller calls it a "Yarn Stand"? Maybe it was acquired from someone who used it as such (maybe from a deceased hippie's estate?), but I doubt it was ever made with yarn in mind.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it is beautiful! but way out of my price range!


----------



## mombear (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,
Took a look & the wood is fantastic!
Could be used for so many things.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

An older friend had one almost like it, and it was an antique. Hers was a dough bowl on legs... have often wondered what happened to it at her death???? Beautiful wood


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

puckfouse said:


> Just in case anyone is looking, there is this absolutely beautiful antique yarn bowl on Craig's List here in Missoula, Mt. You should look at it- here goes http://missoula.craigslist.org/atq/3821989848.html


Looks like an old plant bow and stand. Or salad bowl.


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I was given a salad bowl set for a wedding gift in the early 80's that looks exactly like that one! I still have the bowl but misplaced the legs ages ago! It is a nice bowl!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm I was thinking outside the box and I came up with the idea that why couldn't hubby take a large salad bowl and/or a square box add legs to it then drill a hole for the yard to come out , hmmm very interesting and it wouldn't cost 300.00


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea I would be a skeptic too for they say it is antique. I don't believe they used yarn bowls back then anyway.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree that "yarn bowls" are a recent idea...not an antique one. It looks like a beautiful antique dough bowl, that someone later on add legs to, to make it easier for the person using it.......whether they used it for dough or something else. Antique dough bowl; new legs.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's actually a "salad server" and most certainly not an "antique" though it may fit into the "vintage" category but NOT the category of a yarn bowl.

What did PT Barnum say about a sucker being born?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> That's actually a "salad server" and most certainly not an "antique" though it may fit into the "vintage" category but NOT the category of a yarn bowl.
> 
> What did PT Barnum say about a sucker being born?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice bowl and stand but way out of my price range.


----------

